# Motor Mechanic Info.



## jhj (Jun 2, 2011)

I have a 1965 Evinrude 9.5 hp and a 1980 Evinrude 15 hp that I need serviced. 

I did a search on this forum and read about Lee's in Hyrum, but I'm in Lehi and I don't want to drive that far. 

Looking for first-hand knowledge from ya of a trustworthy place to take them.

Any info is appreciated.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Not familiar with places to work on them but I have worked on those types of motors quite a bit in my younger days. What seems to be the issues with them, I may can help you do it yourself.


----------



## jhj (Jun 2, 2011)

I just bought the 1980 Evinrude so I want someone to go through it, tune it up and make sure it's good to go. Similar story with the 1965 Evinrude as well. Nothing specific that's wrong with either one.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

If you can't find anyone let me know. I'd be happy to check them out for you.


----------

